# Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?



## Baertrampel (24. September 2014)

Was brauch ich an Papiere wenn ich an der Küste mit meinem Boot raus will?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*

Kommt auf dein Boot an...


----------



## Franky (24. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*

... und die Küste... (also an welches Land diese dran gehört...)


----------



## Baertrampel (24. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*

Hab nen Anka mit 5PS und wollte in MV raus.


----------



## Baertrampel (24. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*

Hallo Franky,
ich war schon mal als  "Bitterling" im Board,wir haben uns in Meschendorf bei Bernd kennen gelernt#h:vik:


----------



## exstralsunder (24. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*



Baertrampel schrieb:


> Hab nen Anka mit 5PS und wollte in MV raus.



Mutig, mutig.

Papiere für Boot+Motor , Anker, Ankerball, ggf.Driftsack, 
 Boote mit bis zu 15 PS sind Führerscheinfrei.

Sehr empfehlenswert:
Sicherheitsausstattung wie Weste, Seenavi, Kompass Seekarte, und bei Dunkelheit eine Taschenlampe (die ist bei Dunkelheit Pflicht)


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*



Baertrampel schrieb:


> Hallo Franky,
> ich war schon mal als  "Bitterling" im Board,wir haben uns in Meschendorf bei Bernd kennen gelernt#h:vik:


Und warum registrierst Du Dich dann neu?

Unsere Regeln sind doch klar:
1 Mann - -1 Account..


----------



## Baertrampel (26. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*

Hallo Thomas, ich wußte mir damals nicht anders zu helfen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*

Na wenn du der Bitterling bist (Moin Detlev) und schon in Meschendorf warst dann weist du doch noch von damals was du brauchst. Daran hat sich nichts geändert. Fischereischein und Ostseeangelkarte. Dann kannst du los. Zum Boot wurde ja schon das meiste gesagt. 
Die Karte kannst du auch hier online kaufen.


----------



## Baertrampel (27. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*

Hallo Jörg,ja ich bin der Bitterling.Ich hatte gehört das man Papiere für den Motor braucht(die ich leider nicht habe) ansonsten ist alles klar.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*

Da habe ich noch nichts von gehört. Was für Papiere sollten das denn sein. Auf der Ostsee brauch dein Boot meines Wissens keine Zulassung oder Papiere, das gilt doch nur für Binnen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*

Hallo Detlef,
schön mal wieder etwas von dir zu lesen.
Ich habe meine kleinen Boote immer beim Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt Brandenburg angemeldet.
Geht auch ohne Papiere für Boot und Motor.
http://www.wsa-brandenburg.wsv.de/
Diesen Schein hatte ich immer dabei.
Lass dich nicht nervös machen. Wir sind bei gutem Wetter auch immer mit dem selben Boot von Jörg unterwegs auf der Ostsee gewesen. Man muss ja nicht gleich auf große Fahrt gehen und ein wenig an seine eigene Sicherheit denken.
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich habe meine kleinen Boote immer beim Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt Brandenburg angemeldet.
> Geht auch ohne Papiere für Boot und Motor.


Moin Knurri, das kann man machen, keine Frage ist aber nicht Pflicht auf der Ostsee nur für Binnen oder wenn man vermieten will. Ich bin Jahrelang auch ohne Papiere gefahren und habe mir diese erst letztes Jahr geholt weil ich auch auf dem Schweriner See fahren will. Dort ist die Nummer die man ja dazu bekommt Pflicht. Ich wurde auf der Ostsee mehrfach kontrolliert nach Fischereischein und Fahrerlaubnis aber Bootspapiere wollte niemand sehn.


----------



## Baertrampel (28. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*

Hallo Knurri:m,
ja lang ist her ,leider, aber jetzt habe ich meinen ganzen privaten Scheiß erledigt . War keine schöne Zeit aber jetzt gehts nur noch nach vorne.Dann werd ich das mit dem Boot erstmal so stehen lassen denn auf große Tour will ich ja nicht gehen und die Sicherheit geht 100% vor.

Gruß Detlef


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*

Hallo Jörg und Detlef,

keine Frage, dieser Schein ist kein muss für die Ostsee.
Ich wollte aber damit immer gleich beweisen, dass Motor und Boot mir gehören. So spart man sich eventuell einige Unannehmlichkeiten. Und angemeldet haben ich Boot und Motor auch ohne irgendwelche Papiere für Motor und Boot.
Und Detlef, es fahren Leute mit Kajak oder Bellyboot auf der Ostsee umher. Da sehe ich überhaupt kein Problem darin mit deinem Boot in Ufernähe bei gutem Wetter es mal auf Plattfisch oder Dorsch zu versuchen. Die beste Jahreszeit dafür steht vor der Tür. Jörg hat mit diesem Boot viele schöne Stunden auf der Ostsee erlebt. 
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. September 2014)

*AW: Welche bestimmungen gelten an der Küste?*



> Jörg hat mit diesem Boot viele schöne Stunden auf der Ostsee erlebt.


Da hast du Recht Knurri aber ich muss auch ehrlich zugeben das ich mich mit meiner Aluladde jetzt deutlich sicherer und wohler fühle beim angeln und ich muss auch nicht bei dem geringsten Wind gleich wieder an Land fahren.


----------

